# ecran gris avec X11



## Bob le suisse (11 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous
quand je lance X11,une version trouvée sur le disque d'installation de OSX10.4
j'ai une fenêtre Xterm qui s'ouvre, sur un écran grisé, sans pouvoir faire quoique ce soit d'autre que de rebooter
j'ai installé X11 afin de pouvoir utiliser OOffice
merci


----------



## tatouille (11 Novembre 2006)

tu es en rootless ta xwindow fonctionne donc tu peux controller tout par ta console xterm

/opt/local/bin/gnome-session &

(ce n'est qu'un exemple )

reboot

sudo shutdown -R now

sinon tu as une conbinaison Command-Option-A
pour retourner sous cocoa 

PS : lire les documentations avant de faire n'importe quoi 

 /Applications/Utilities/X11.app -> preferences -> output


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue 

Quant &#224; "/opt/local/bin/gnome-session", tu ne l'as que si tu as install&#233; DarwinPorts (ou MacPorts, maintenant que &#231;a a chang&#233; de nom).
Contrairement &#224; ce que sugg&#232;re notre ami Tatouille, tu n'es pas en mode _rootless_ mais, au contraire, ta fen&#234;tre grise qui prend tout l'&#233;cran est la fen&#234;tre racine de X11 (_root window_), celle qui contient toutes les autres. Utiliser alt-command-A permet de passer de cet &#233;tat _root_ &#224; _rootless_ et retour. Pour ne plus &#234;tre emb&#234;t&#233;, tu peux d&#233;sactiver le mode plein &#233;cran dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de X11. Tapes pomme-, (la pomme et la virgule simultan&#233;ment) pour ouvrir ces pr&#233;f&#233;rences, clique sur l'onglet de droite et d&#233;sactive le mode plein &#233;cran.


----------



## tatouille (11 Novembre 2006)

oui c'est le contraire mais enfin il faut là cocher cette case

exemple

rootless

petit test de main ds le sac je n'ai pas lu la doc

export PATH=$PATH:/usr/X11R6/bin
export DISPLAY=:0.0
Xquartz &
xterm

le rootless est la valeur par default 
donc il faut bien bidouiller des trucs ...

qui bidouille et pleure ensuite ...


----------



## bompi (11 Novembre 2006)

Ce qui est clair, c'est que Xnest est une belle et pratique invention


----------



## ericb2 (12 Novembre 2006)

ericb -> Bob le suisse


Regarde la dedans, c'est expliqué : HowTo pour installer et utiliser OpenOffice.org et X11

(page 5 je crois)

-- 
ericb


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2006)

Pendant qu'on y est : fais attention avec une &#233;ventuelle installation de la derni&#232;re version de X11 qui semble poser des soucis (avec les polices).


----------



## ericb2 (14 Novembre 2006)

Non, X11 fonctionne bien maintenant: la version 1.1.3 est disponible, et règle ce problème


----------

